# Wer hat Erfahrungen mit VDSL 50



## cambridge4711 (12. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,

bin am überlegen zu T-Online zu wechseln auf Grund von Entertain. Klar ist für mich das es VDSL 50 sein sollte damit da keine Engpässe entstehen. Im Moment sogar im Angebot zum Preis von VDSL 25. 

Jetzt habe ich schon hier und da schon  mal gehört, dass es doch  "laggs" beim Online zocken mit VDSL gibt.

Im Moment habe ich eine Vodafone Leitung mit 16000, mit der ich total happy bin. Alles funktioniert schon seit Jahren reibungslos. Super Geschwindigkeit und niedrige Ping Zahlen beim zocken.

Wer hat Erfahrungen mit T-home Entertain VDSL 50 und kann mir seine Erfahrungen offenbaren wie es sich beim zocken verhält und mir meine Angst nehmen zu wechseln? 

Danke im voraus

Gruß Cam


----------



## BloodySuicide (12. Juli 2011)

Pingzeiten *können* minimal höher sein. Es kann, muss aber nicht. Ist aber wenn dann ein Unterschied, den man nicht merkt. Leitung ist dafür aber zuverlässiger und schneller.
Wenn du mir nen Gefallen tun willst, dann buche das bitte dann über mich 

Grüße vom freundlichen T-Servicetechniker im Forum


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juli 2011)

Ich habe zwar nur VDSL 25, aber hohe Pingwerte ich nie. Hatte vorher allerding nur eine 6000er  @ 3000, mehr war nicht drin und dort war es locker das doppelte bis dreifache vom Ping.


----------



## K3n$! (12. Juli 2011)

Also ich hab die VDSL 50 Leitung von T-Home. 
Speed kommt komplett an.
Pingzeiten ? Nun ja, die sind im Vergleich zu Alice + FP schon höher, aber nicht viel. 

Ping zu T-Online.de ergibt im Mittelwert 26ms, Heise.de sind 27ms.
Mit Alice hatte ich vorher zu Alice-DSL.de so um die 15ms.

Was mir gefällt ist der Support, der immer bemüht ist. Hier und da gibt es mal eine Gutschrift und auch die Geräte sind ganz gut. 
Weniger gefallen tut mir manchmal das Fernsehen, wo es zu Klötzchenbildungen kommt, nicht oft, aber man merkt es. 
Das macht aber wieder der Media Receiver weg, indem man 4 Sendungen gleichzeitig aufnehmen/gucken kann.

Falls du noch mehr Fragen hast, bin ich dir gern behilflich.


----------



## Bambusbar (13. Juli 2011)

Ich hab jetzt seit Herbst '08 Entertain mit VDSL 50 und ich wills nichts mehr missen, wenn ich ehrlich bin  
Es kostet zwar durchaus ne Stange Geld, aber daüfür kriegt man auch was geboten. Jetzt muss nur noch HD  per IP-TV funzen und nicht nur Sat+, dann bin ich happy.
Wie sehen da die Verhanldungen aus Bloody, hast du da ne Ahnung? ^^

Pingzeiten kann ich mich auch nicht beschweren, die bewegen sich meistens zwischen 20 und 30ms. Speed ist bei mir auch mehr als zufriedenstellen, ~55mbit.
Der Umzug war zwar n Kraftakt, aber das ist nu auch vorbei.
Dafür war die Frau im T-Punkt immer nett und  bemüht :>


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. Juli 2011)

Noch keine Info wegen den Privaten in HD.
Die stellen sich quer und man muss ja außerdem ermöglichen, dass die  Aufnahmefunktion vom Receiver auf diesen Sendern dann deaktiviert wird.


----------



## K3n$! (13. Juli 2011)

Warum darf man die nicht aufnehmen ? Die SD-Privatsender darf ich ja schließlich auch aufnehmen.


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. Juli 2011)

Ist die ganze HD+ verarsche.... Das Spielchen haste doch schon viel länger damit...


----------



## Crymes (13. Juli 2011)

Hast du dir schon mal überlegt, bei Vodafone V-DSL zu Buchen?


----------



## K3n$! (13. Juli 2011)

Wenn es ihm auch um das Fernsehen geht, dann würde ich lieber zur Telekom wechseln.
Ich denke, dass die mehr Ahnung und mittlerweile auch schon ihre größten Fehler beseitigt haben. 
Vodafone hingegen fängt erst mit IPTV an.


----------



## Bambusbar (13. Juli 2011)

Ach fu ..
Das war auch mein letzter Infopunkt, das die Privaten halt nicht wollen, das man HD zeitversetzt und mit Aufnahmemöglichkeit sehen kann.
*sfz*
Aber danke für die Bestätigung .. auch wenn ich mir anderes erhofft habe ;D


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Juli 2011)

cambridge4711 schrieb:


> Im Moment habe ich eine Vodafone Leitung mit 16000, mit der ich total happy bin. Alles funktioniert schon seit Jahren reibungslos. Super Geschwindigkeit und niedrige Ping Zahlen beim zocken.





Crymes schrieb:


> Hast du dir schon mal überlegt, bei Vodafone V-DSL zu Buchen?


Stimme dir zu.Wieso wechseln,wenn man mit dem derzeitigen anbieter zufrieden ist?
Die tkom kocht auch nur mit wasser und hat auch noch den großen nachteil,das sie nur das machen wozu ihr system seine zustimmung gibt.Und will man aber mal etwas außer der reihe geht gleich gar kein weg rein,selbst wenn man dafür den 3. weltkrieg anzetteln würde.


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. Juli 2011)

Meckerst du schonwieder über die Telekom, obwohl sie nicht für deine Probleme kann? 
VDSL über Telekom ist viel wahrscheinlicher verfügbar, da VF auch nur Outdoortechnik der Telekom dafür nutzt und die Telekom verständlicherweise noch nicht alle freigegeben hat.


----------



## kreids (14. Juli 2011)

hey ich bin schon sehr lange entertain nutzer und kann dazu nur sagen finger weg.
Bildfehler in unregelmäßigen abständen,
Zeitweisse Verbindungsabbrüche
Sehr schlechte Bildqulität mal hier mal da

diese fehler habe ich schon über ein Jahr und die bekommen das immer noch nicht in den griff.
der service von den mitarbeiter lässt auch zu wünschen übrig,versprechen oft sachen die dann nicht eingehalten werden.

aber wenn es dann mal zwischendurch geht muss ich auch ehrlich zugeben das das Bild super ist und das es ein super paket ist.Bild und Ton sind dann genial es wird sogar immer 5.1 unterstützt.in echt einer super qulität.
da sie aber die probleme bei mir nicht weg bekommen werde ich es demnächst kündigen und mir eine Sattelitenschüssel auf das dach bauen.
und laags kann ich absolut nicht feststellen,ping ist zwar bei mir höher so um das doppellte als vorher aber noch im top bereich.

Hoffentlich hilft es dir bei deiner entscheidung.


----------



## BloodySuicide (14. Juli 2011)

Die massiven Probleme haben aber nur sehr wenige Kunden. Die Bildstörungen liegen auch nicht immer bei der Telekom. War schonmal ein Techniker vorort bei dir?
Entertain bekommste auch per Satellit


----------



## skyw8lk3r (14. Juli 2011)

Teuer aber es lohnt sich!


Ich surf zwar "nur" mit 48 mbit lad auch "nur" mit 8mbit hoch aber dafür läuft alles stabil und nie aussetzer!

Der Ping ist zwar minimal höher als bei 16 mbit aber das merkt man nicht wirklich.
Und das Entertain ist auch ne super sache  Der Reciever is Klasse besonders das Menü.

Wer mehr als 200 Gb traffic hat sollte unbedingt Entertain dazu bestellen, sonst wird gedrosselt, auf 6 mbit glaub ich.
Zumindestens ist es meine letzte info mit der Drosslung, weiß nicht ob das villeicht geändert wurde


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Juli 2011)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Meckerst du schonwieder über die Telekom, obwohl sie nicht für deine Probleme kann?
> VDSL über Telekom ist viel wahrscheinlicher verfügbar, da VF auch nur Outdoortechnik der Telekom dafür nutzt und die Telekom verständlicherweise noch nicht alle freigegeben hat.


Na irgendeiner muß doch auch aufzeigen,das bei der tkom nicht alles friede,freude,eierkuch ist.
Außerdem,ließ bitte nochmal deinen post.Im ersten satz sagst du,das die tkom nix mit meinem problem zu tun hat und im zweiten meinst du,das die sowieso überall ihre finger mit drin hat.Das passt nicht so recht...
Ob du es nun wahr haben willst oder nicht,ihr habt einen recht großen anteil an meinen problemen da ihr (zumindest bei mir) die technik stellt (und dementsprechend eure hand drauf habt).


----------



## Bambusbar (14. Juli 2011)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Na irgendeiner muß doch auch aufzeigen,das bei der tkom nicht alles friede,freude,eierkuch ist.



Und das ist natürlich nuuuuuuuur bei der Telekom so, ne?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Juli 2011)

Natürlich passieren bei Entertain mal Bildfehler oder die Box hängt, aber auf die ganzen Jahre wo ich es nutze sind es Peanuts. Da hatte ich teilweise mit dem vorherigen Anbeiter mehr öfters Stress


----------



## Verminaard (14. Juli 2011)

kreids schrieb:


> hey ich bin schon sehr lange entertain nutzer und kann dazu nur sagen finger weg.
> Bildfehler in unregelmäßigen abständen,
> Zeitweisse Verbindungsabbrüche
> Sehr schlechte Bildqulität mal hier mal da
> ...


 
Muss das leider genau so unterschreiben.

Techniker waren schon oefters vor Ort.
Leider wird man als Kunde nicht wirklich ernst genommen.
Ueber die Fehlerbeschreibung wird hinweggehoert, irgendwelche unsinnige Versuche unternommen die Zeit kosten.
Der letzte Techniker der hier war, war kompetenter, der hat mir erstmal auch zugehoert was ueberhaupt nicht so wirklich funktioniert.
Leider konnte auch er die Fehler nicht beheben.

Najo mal schauen wenn die Vertragsverlaengerung ablaueft.
Aber so in diesem Zustand fuer diesen Preis nie wieder.

Wollte hier nur aufzeigen das es durchaus Probleme mit der T-Com geben kann.

Mein Schwager hat allerings absolut null Probleme und ist mit seiner VDSL 50 Leitung sehr zufrieden.

Schade das die das bei mir nicht auch hinbekommen, wohne "nur" 500m Luftlinie von ihm entfernt.

mfG
V.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht liegt da was bei der Hausverkabelung im argen? Ich würde auch mal wenn der Receiver zickt oder das Bild bescheiden ist die Box einfach mal neu starten ( bewirkte bei mir immer Wunder )


----------



## BloodySuicide (14. Juli 2011)

Bildstörungen können viele ursachen haben. Deswegen sind Entertainstörungen so komplex. Man kann den Fehler auch nur beheben , wenn er gerade auch auftritt wenn man als Techniker vorort ist. Unversucht lassen wir dann aber nichts. Notfalls wird nen Trace direkt am Router gezogen und die Abhandlung sowie Traffic genau analysiert. Hab ich alles schon gemacht. 
Zur Info: Es wird immer erst versucht vieles über die Supporthotline zu klären. Da versucht man dann immer erst die Geräte neu zu starten etc. und gegebenen Falls gleich auszutauschen bei Mietgeräten. Kann dies nicht geklärt werden, wird erst der Techniker rausgeschickt. Ein Techniker kostet Geld und es gibt nicht genügend Kapazitäten um uns gleich bei jedem kleinen Anzeichen zum Kunden zu schicken.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Juli 2011)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Und das ist natürlich nuuuuuuuur bei der Telekom so, ne?


Hab ich das irgendwo behauptet?Verlinke doch mal bitte den post,ich kann ihn gerade nicht finden...
Mal davon ab,das für dich mit deiner 50 Mbit-leitung alles bestens ist,ist mir schon klar.Ich hingegen bin am anderen ende des tkom`schen leistungsspecktrums (384 *kbit*) und habe da 3 rechner dran.Man möge es mir verzeihen,das ich ein wenig sauer auf die tkom bin,weil an meinem anschluß RAM nicht mal vorgesehen ist (während der rest hier es zumindest theoretisch haben könnte) und ich momentan auch noch keine alternative zu dem sauhaufen habe.
Wie dem auch sei,würde die telekom nicht überall dank monopol ihre finger drauf haben,wäre sie bereits pleite. Bei soviel sozialismus,wie in diesem unternehmen steckt,würde es ja unserem guten alten honni (Ehrich Honecker) ganz warm ums herz...

So...jetzt ist aber genug mit dem OT...


----------



## Verminaard (15. Juli 2011)

@Dr.Bakterius: laut Messungen sind die Leitungen in Ordnung. Natuerlich habe ich mehrmals die Prozedur des Neustartens gemacht.
Ich bin lange genug im Netz unterwegs um einige Sachen die man zu beachten hat, zu wissen. Ich versuche immer erst die Fehler meinerseits, mit den mir moeglichen Mitteln auszugrenzen, bevor ich irgendeine Hotline bemuehe.

@BloodySuicide: Japp das ist mir auch bewusst, das Fehler die man nicht akut vorliegen hat, kaum beheben kann.
Ich habe versucht diese so gut es geht zu dokumentieren und auch weiterzugeben, aber leider wurde mehrmals ueber meine Ausfuehrungen hinweggehoert.
Diese teilweise extremen Bildfehler, Ruckler und Komplettaussetzter habe ich halt nur in den "Stoßzeiten", sprich Samstag abends bis Sonntag spaet abends.
An einem Dienstag morgen z.b. funktioniert alles tadellos. 
Meine bescheidene Vermutung war bisher, das nur das Netz ausgelastet ist.

Genauso treten in dieser Zeitspanne Probleme mit der normalen Benutztung des I-Nets auf. Seiten die man staendig besucht, wo man das Geschwindigkeitsverhalten auf diesen kennt, werden oft zu diesen Zeiten, wo diese Fehler auftreten extrem lahm. Mir ist auch bewusst das das serverseitig sein kann, aber bei vielen verschiedenen gleichzeitig?

Ist nichts lebensnotwendiges, die Zeit bis der Vertrag auslaeuft kann ich noch warten. 

Sorry fuer soviel OT.

mfG
V.


----------



## BloodySuicide (15. Juli 2011)

Sowas wie Netzauslastung gibt es nicht wirklich mehr. Hast du Internetabbrüche in der Zeit? Klingt für mich stark nach Trennungsbedingungen. 
Wenn du mir deine Telefonnummer + Nachnamen gibst, check ich das fix für dich.


----------



## Bambusbar (15. Juli 2011)

@Turrican:
Nein, hast du nicht 
Aber es kam so rüber.
Ich weiß selber, das bei der Telekom nicht immer alles  sauber läuft. Mein Umzug selber war ne Qual, wenn ich ehrlich bin. Aber da hat die T-Com aus Kulanz dann auf die Umstellungsgebühren verzichtet, das fand ich wiederrum echt gut. Und bei meiner Vertragsumstellung wurd mir auch entgegen gekommen.
Und das Movie-Paket hab ich als Schmankerl kostenlos bekommen 

Was  also die "Probleme" bei der Telekom betrifft sind die nicht mehr als bei anderen Anbietern auch, wie ich finde.  Da habe ich mit anderen Anbietern ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht ( nie nie nie nie nie! wieder 1&1 .. Himmel ...)


----------



## kreids (16. Juli 2011)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Sowas wie Netzauslastung gibt es nicht wirklich mehr. Hast du Internetabbrüche in der Zeit? Klingt für mich stark nach Trennungsbedingungen.
> Wenn du mir deine Telefonnummer + Nachnamen gibst, check ich das fix für dich.


 

ich kann sogar nach weissen das die verbindung des öfteren abbricht siehe protokoll im ruter bei mir,auch ein techniker war schon mehrmals bei mir.scheinen es aber nicht in den begriff zu bekommen.
wenn ich ein klasse bild habe kommen die bildfehler und hänger,
sieht das bild wie analoges gernseh aus läuft wenigstens alles rund und absolut fehlerfrei.
und nein es liegt nicht am tv gerät habe schon das zweite und die selben probleme.


mfg


----------



## K3n$! (17. Juli 2011)

Wie kann das Fernsehbild mal gut, mal schlecht aussehen ?
Das Bild wird doch digital übertragen, d.h. entweder der Pixel wird übertragen oder nicht. 
Du kannst dann zwar Pixelfehler haben, aber du hast sonst immer das gleiche Bild und nicht mal Gutes und mal Schlechtes.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Juli 2011)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Wie kann das Fernsehbild mal gut, mal schlecht aussehen ?
> Das Bild wird doch digital übertragen, d.h. entweder der Pixel wird übertragen oder nicht.
> Du kannst dann zwar Pixelfehler haben, aber du hast sonst immer das gleiche Bild und nicht mal Gutes und mal Schlechtes.


 Dann beschäftige dich bitte mal mit der datenübertragung im internet und videokomprimierung und du wirst sehen,das ein schlechtes digitales bild durchaus machbar ist. (klötzchengrafik und schleierbildung gehören auch dazu) Ich weiß allerdings nicht,in wie weit die tkom im hintergrund die datenrate anpassen kann (niedrigere datenrate=schlechteres bild).Das wäre zwar eigentlich quatsch,aber der tkom ist es zu zu trauen das sie es komplizierter machen wie es eigentlich ist.


----------



## K3n$! (17. Juli 2011)

Also Klötzchengrafik hätte ich jetzt nicht in die Rubrik "schlechtes digitales Bild" hineingetan, weil das für mich dann mehr oder weniger kein Bild mehr ist. Entweder das Bild ist vollständig da, Farben vielleicht heller oder dunkler, oder es ist nicht komplett da.


----------



## kreids (19. Juli 2011)

stell es dir in der richting vor,
gutes bild = digitales bild einfach sauberes bild,sehr schön für das auge einfach HD halt

schlechtes bild = analoges bild mit 50Hz TV ,davon bekommt man ja augenkrebs

so kann man das sich vorstellen.

mfg


----------

